# Acrt



## groundsmgr (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone hear how they are to work for. I know they are looking for an arborist in my area.

thanks for the input
scotty:greenchainsaw:


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 11, 2008)

ACRT to the best of my knowledge is a tree climbing training company headquartered out of Akron, OH..I actually went to it myself back in Feb..great school..could be it..might not be..


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Sep 18, 2008)

*ACRTinc*

Been with them for almost 9 years. Best Job I have ever had bar none. They really want to be on the top 100 best places to work. I work for the Training department


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 18, 2008)

My instructors name was Shawn..great guy..really enjoyed being a student of his..I'll be back in a couple years for the line clearance class!


----------



## groundsmgr (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks guys, They are looking for consult arborist in boston. I am just waiting to hear back from them


----------



## jrizman (Oct 12, 2008)

i worked for them for about 2 years in CA. good company. things get better with them every year and they are really trying hard. my coworkers were great too, so that helped.

go for it, benefits and company rig are well worth it, plus they pay really well.


----------



## booboo (Oct 12, 2008)

Any of you guys with experience with ACRT know the rough salary range they offer for the consulting utility forester position?

Thanks.


----------



## jrizman (Oct 12, 2008)

it depends on your area, i know there were discrepancies in different divisions, plus if your certified or have experience of course. 

its pretty good though, i lived well.


----------

